# PCS-EES States: MA, CT, PA, VA, IA



## NEplantengineer (Jun 18, 2007)

Bueller, Bueller.................................


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 18, 2007)

NEplantengineer said:


> Bueller, Bueller.................................


LOL, so appropriate. :15:

Ben Stein rocks.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 18, 2007)

PCS-EES TERRITORY: PR :Locolaugh:

:15:


----------



## Brian (Jun 19, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen....

I got this by email today...

_We received them in house yesterday. It will take some time to reconcile, print, stuff, and mail them. So we will mail them as soon as their ready. _

_Sincerely,_

_Tara D. Elkins_

_Examination Coordinator_

Hopefully by the end of the week, or early next for the PA PE folks!

Brian


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have been on the PA website everyday, even though the Board doesn't have a meeting until June 20th....the latest PA PE# is PE074656, so anything after that will be coming from April's test.....Good Luck to all waiting in PA.....


----------



## Brian (Jun 19, 2007)

Hockeyfan960 said:


> I have been on the PA website everyday, even though the Board doesn't have a meeting until June 20th....the latest PA PE# is PE074656, so anything after that will be coming from April's test.....Good Luck to all waiting in PA.....


Same here... but from the board newsletter, the board will only meet tomorrow (20-JUN) "If needed" ...what ever that means. From the email I got, it would seem that the results have already been approved, and are going out. Maybe they meet tomorrow to approve the approval?

I work for the state, so it would make the most sense that any redundancy would be added into the process to slow it down.

Brian


----------



## jroyce (Jun 19, 2007)

Hockeyfan960 said:


> I have been on the PA website everyday, even though the Board doesn't have a meeting until June 20th....the latest PA PE# is PE074656, so anything after that will be coming from April's test.....Good Luck to all waiting in PA.....



I'm not sure how reliable the PA state board is because one of my fellow engineers here graduated from college in 5/06 and the PA board still shows him as being an EIT pending graduation arty-smiley-048: . He has sent in his official transcript form after graduation also.

Do you go to http://www.dos.state.pa.us/bpoa/cwp/view.a...04&amp;q=432708 for the number lookup?


----------



## stompbox (Jun 19, 2007)

i am still waiting in PA too.


----------



## dxa161 (Jun 19, 2007)

jroyce - my brother passed his eit in december and graduated in may. they just updated his status on the pa website yesterday.

as for me, i'm patiently waiting for my pe results like the rest. :mail-296:


----------



## PEwannabe (Jun 19, 2007)

I have been watching the state site for the last week waiting in anticpation. Every morning it creaps up a few number due to reprocity. Let's hope the wait will be over soon!


----------



## jhall (Jun 19, 2007)

PEwannabe said:


> I have been watching the state site for the last week waiting in anticpation. Every morning it creaps up a few number due to reprocity. Let's hope the wait will be over soon!



I spoke with EES/PCS and the results for the Connecticut PE exam were mailed out yesterday.


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jun 19, 2007)

I just spoke to someone at PCS and told that they don't mail out VA results, the state does. I guess its true that even if you are PCS-EES state, not everyone gets the results from them directly.


----------



## stmeria (Jun 19, 2007)

jhall said:


> I spoke with EES/PCS and the results for the Connecticut PE exam were mailed out yesterday.


Did they mail the results to the state or the applicants?


----------



## jhall (Jun 19, 2007)

VA_Env_Engr said:


> I just spoke to someone at PCS and told that they don't mail out VA results, the state does. I guess its true that even if you are PCS-EES state, not everyone gets the results from them directly.


The results are directly mailed to the candidate. The state then mails the candidates that pass information/fees to get licensed. I've been told this can go into September.


----------



## stompbox (Jun 20, 2007)

jhall said:


> The results are directly mailed to the candidate. The state then mails the candidates that pass information/fees to get licensed. I've been told this can go into September.



This is true, i called yesterday. They said that we will know befor ethe state knows and they said that they hope to have PA's results sent out before next week. So, i am guessing that it will be here on Saturday at the earliest for PA.


----------



## AJK (Jun 20, 2007)

I am also waiting in PA.

As of last Friday (June 15th) my PAPE coordinator at EES told me via email that "results will be out 10 to 12 weeks after the exam date".

Apparently, things have been moving along since then. Results this Friday or Saturday would be great.


----------



## stompbox (Jun 20, 2007)

AJK said:


> I am also waiting in PA.
> As of last Friday (June 15th) my PAPE coordinator at EES told me via email that "results will be out 10 to 12 weeks after the exam date".
> 
> Apparently, things have been moving along since then. Results this Friday or Saturday would be great.


That sounds like their standard line that they told you.... They said they HOPE to have them out by next week and he sounded confident he would. But "hope to" and "will be" are two different things.


----------



## stmeria (Jun 21, 2007)

I got the letter today, I passed the CT PE civil

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## stompbox (Jun 21, 2007)

Well since it is now practically the end of the week in hopes they would say they were sent out today. Instead, they said they are currently working on PA and they will go out next week


----------



## NEplantengineer (Jun 21, 2007)

By the twitching of my thumbs, MA results approach to the sound of beating drums?


----------



## flogator (Jun 21, 2007)

How about IOWA?


----------



## flogator (Jun 23, 2007)

Anybody knows when Iowa results will be mailed? :eyebrows:


----------



## NEplantengineer (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, so it looks like CT, PA &amp; VA done, just need IA and MA.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 25, 2007)

Okay, so it looks like CT, PA &amp; VA done, just need IA, MA and PR.


----------



## KingPH (Jun 25, 2007)

IndependencePR said:


> Okay, so it looks like CT, PA &amp; VA done, just need IA, MA and PR.



VA is done?? Where did you see that? I'm still waiting.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 25, 2007)

KingPH said:


> VA is done?? Where did you see that? I'm still waiting.


I read on another thread that VA results were sent to the state board, not directly to exam takers.


----------



## KingPH (Jun 25, 2007)

IndependencePR said:


> I read on another thread that VA results were sent to the state board, not directly to exam takers.



Yeah you're right about that, I think they have been sent to the state.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 25, 2007)

*** JUST RECEIVED FROM PCS - EES:

"Candidates should expect to receive scores approximately around the first

week of July.

S. A. Murdaugh

Exam Coordinator"

I wrote them on friday. They answer me this morning, few minutes ago.

:wtlw:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

^^^ Well .. I always thought they were a bit on the




side.

:bio: ... the results that is !!





JR


----------



## Brian (Jun 25, 2007)

Great, ANOTHER week to wait. I was looking forward to results.

Brian


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 25, 2007)

PR results just received today June 25/07.

:Failed:

Fu--ing letter received with new application and Diagnostic report.

I feel like a looser.

"Qué joder, puñeta!!"

Time to think for a second chance in October.

"Mierda"


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

^^^ Estoy apesadumbrado que usted no recibió resultados positivos del examen. Sé exactamente usted se siente. La una cosa que puedo decir es que usted es solamente un perdedor si usted ahora para. Es un obstáculo pequeño, pero elasticidad justa su mejor de octubre. 

I think I slaughtered a few words in there ... but that is my best.

Buena Suerte !!

JR


----------



## AJK (Jun 25, 2007)

I just heard from Jason at EES via email regarding Pennsylvania results.

The results letters have gone out to the examinees in today's mail (June 25th).

Coming from Nashville that should put the letter in my mailbox most likely Friday 6/29. Note that this date includes a "slowness factor" that I apply to my local Post Office. It may be sooner for those of you in Philadelphia or other larger cities.


----------



## cmp252 (Jun 25, 2007)

I know it sucks IndependencePR, but coming from someone that has been there more than once. We have alot of repeat offenders on the board. We all manage to get over that hump, so hang in there and rip it next go around. 10940623:


----------



## kmitchell731 (Jun 25, 2007)

Don't get too down on yourself, IndependencePR. Take a few days to wallow in it, then get back on the horse. You'll get it in October!


----------



## stompbox (Jun 25, 2007)

AJK said:


> I just heard from Jason at EES via email regarding Pennsylvania results.
> The results letters have gone out to the examinees in today's mail (June 25th).
> 
> Coming from Nashville that should put the letter in my mailbox most likely Friday 6/29. Note that this date includes a "slowness factor" that I apply to my local Post Office. It may be sooner for those of you in Philadelphia or other larger cities.



Awesome! I would guess that i get mine on Wed... my PO is pretty quick and i live somewhat near a hub.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 25, 2007)

IndependencePR said:


> *** JUST RECEIVED FROM PCS - EES:
> "Candidates should expect to receive scores approximately around the first
> 
> week of July.
> ...


It makes sense IndependencePR. I got my letter July 3rd 2006. I live in Hell, ehem, Florida but a friend got hers July 5th.

Good Luck Hermano Boricua...


----------



## dxa161 (Jun 26, 2007)

Leave it to PA to find the most complicated and time consuming method possible to get us our results. Not to mention a way to charge us a few extra $$$ along the way.


----------



## VA_ENGR (Jun 26, 2007)

You can lookup VA results on

http://www.dpor.virginia.gov/regulantlookup

I passed!! Congrats to others who passed!


----------



## ApontePR (Jun 26, 2007)

Just looked up my name in Virginia, and I popped up! Took only once too. Thanks for the words of encouragement from all.


----------



## Waterboy (Jun 26, 2007)

NEplantengineer said:


> Okay, so it looks like CT, PA &amp; VA done, just need IA and MA.


Rumor has it IA results were mailed today


----------



## flogator (Jun 29, 2007)

Iowa results came in today (6/28/07)... I have to take SE1 in October again...

:&lt;(


----------



## PE wannabe in BD (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone heard anything from Wisconsin? I emailed CPS testing last week and the reply was "soon", whatever exactly that might mean . . . This waiting is gettin' pretty old . . .


----------



## Waterboy (Jun 29, 2007)

PE wannabe in BD said:


> Anyone heard anything from Wisconsin? I emailed CPS testing last week and the reply was "soon", whatever exactly that might mean . . . This waiting is gettin' pretty old . . .


Should arrive tomorrow or Monday


----------

